# Need advice choosing a prospect



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

So, I've already somewhat chosen the prospect I want, but there have been some complications.
My trainer already had a very well-bred GSD puppy ready for training, and I really want to choose him. However, I would need to pay $15,000 for him. Money is tight, so I can't even afford a quarter of that, and I'm not sure if I'd be able to raise enough money in time by crowdfunding (I only have $200 so far). Because of this, I've been thinking about going with my original plan, which would be adopting a prospect from a shelter, but the washout risk is so high, especially for rescue shepherds being trained as psychiatric service dogs, even if my trainer were to evaluate an older puppy.
I'm really in a sticky situation here, and it's stressing me out. I really want a service dog to have with me for next school year, but if I go with a shelter dog, there's a big risk of constant washouts, plus I can't just keep pulling dogs from shelters to try again.
Should I take a chance with a rescue shepherd, or continue to try raising money for my trainer's prospect?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Please tell me that price tag includes the 12 - 18 months of training... 

If not. then 3rd option: 

You can also go to one of the MANY other breeders across the country that produce well bred, solid, service work capable, dogs, who's puppy prices are a 10th of what your "trainer" is quoting you.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm stuck on crowdfunding a dog.

But yeah, what voodoo said. That's good advice.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Why not go to a a breeder? My partner is paying 1500 for a prospect that is being chosen for her. We are fundraising by doing pet portraits, fundraisers at restaurants, raffles, and other stuff. We have raised 800 in less than a month. I would suggest getting creative, but it is a lot of work.

In my opinion you need a very specific dog for service work....especially psychiatric!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

CCI and little angels service dogs provide service dogs for free. The process is long though.
For 15000 dollars I would expect a fully trained dog....not just a prospect.


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> CCI and little angels service dogs provide service dogs for free. The process is long though.
> For 15000 dollars I would expect a fully trained dog....not just a prospect.





voodoolamb said:


> Please tell me that price tag includes the 12 - 18 months of training...
> 
> If not. then 3rd option:
> 
> You can also go to one of the MANY other breeders across the country that produce well bred, solid, service work capable, dogs, who's puppy prices are a 10th of what your "trainer" is quoting you.


The price is for the dog itself, the expenses she has paid for the dog's care, and full training, including task training. She said that she would probably need to wait a while for another litter from the shepherd breeders she buys from, and like I said, I really need an SD by next school year. I don't know of any other nearby trainers, but I suppose I can talk to her about it. I'm visiting her on Saturday, so I'll have to discuss options with her.
To Kona, I have thought about going through a free program, but like you already stated, it's a long process, plus I'd like to be really involved in the dog's training.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Cottonflower2 said:


> The price is for the dog itself, the expenses she has paid for the dog's care, and full training, including task training. She said that she would probably need to wait a while for another litter from the shepherd breeders she buys from, and like I said, I really need an SD by next school year. I don't know of any other nearby trainers, but I suppose I can talk to her about it. I'm visiting her on Saturday, so I'll have to discuss options with her.
> To Kona, I have thought about going through a free program, but like you already stated, it's a long process, plus I'd like to be really involved in the dog's training.


If the price includes full service dog training... then it's closer to fair. There are still red flags and things that would need to be established... this pup hasn't gone through any training yet right? It is still a prospect... Would the 15k be up front? What happens if the GSD pup washes? Personally I would feel more comfortable paying for the dog separate from the training...

Which brings up another point... even if you went the shelter dog route, found a suitable prospect, you'd still be spending many thousands in training. It's not going to be much of a $$$ savings. 

I think you might need to temper your expectations a bit. The reality of finding and then training a young dog and have them ready for full time work in less than a year's time... Is daunting at best. If you absolutely, cannot live with out a dog, NEED one by next school year... Purchasing an already trained adult is the only sure fire way. The 5 digit range is common for that.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Trust me I know how it is. My partner really needed a service dog before this current semester. Long story short we aren't even getting a prospect until feb/march. It takes a long time to find the correct breeder, then once you do you have to wait usually.

She takes all online classes and night classes. She works with the school and her teachers to help with her disability in the meantime.


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

voodoolamb said:


> If the price includes full service dog training... then it's closer to fair. There are still red flags and things that would need to be established... this pup hasn't gone through any training yet right? It is still a prospect... Would the 15k be up front? What happens if the GSD pup washes? Personally I would feel more comfortable paying for the dog separate from the training...
> 
> Which brings up another point... even if you went the shelter dog route, found a suitable prospect, you'd still be spending many thousands in training. It's not going to be much of a $$$ savings.
> 
> I think you might need to temper your expectations a bit. The reality of finding and then training a young dog and have them ready for full time work in less than a year's time... Is daunting at best. If you absolutely, cannot live with out a dog, NEED one by next school year... Purchasing an already trained adult is the only sure fire way. The 5 digit range is common for that.


He has gone through training (when I say prospect, I mean a prospect for me personally). He's already had his first public access experience as well. And the payment would not be upfront. I would be paying after his full training.
My expectation of having my SD by next school year is the exact reason I have my heart set on the prospect that she already has. Because he's already gone through training with such flying colors so far, he should be ready by the summer.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Cottonflower2 said:


> He has gone through training (when I say prospect, I mean a prospect for me personally). He's already had his first public access experience as well. And the payment would not be upfront. I would be paying after his full training.
> My expectation of having my SD by next school year is the exact reason I have my heart set on the prospect that she already has. Because he's already gone through training with such flying colors so far, he should be ready by the summer.


Then it sounds like you have already answered your own question


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I was going to say the same thing as Voodoo. You seem to already know what you want to do, so what's the problem? Are you trying to justify it in your head? I think you should go with what you really want in this situation, and that seems to be the more expensive boy that you already like.

I too need a service dog, but for me it has not worked out in the 5 years I have been trying. It gets to be very difficult and expensive, so if you already have the "perfect" dog lined up, the money will be worth it. I say go for him, and good luck!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> being trained as psychiatric service dogs


Does that mean serving as basically a suitable companion? Stable enough to go anywhere? Or are there certain physical tasks needed?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

If you go with a older dog. By the time you finish training the dog will only have a few years to work and then be getting close to retirement. It takes 2 years to fully train a sd


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> > being trained as psychiatric service dogs
> 
> 
> Does that mean serving as basically a suitable companion? Stable enough to go anywhere? Or are there certain physical tasks needed?


physciatric service dogs are service dogs who perform tasks, protected under the ADA and are granted public access


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> Does that mean serving as basically a suitable companion? Stable enough to go anywhere? Or are there certain physical tasks needed?


It is my opinion that some people are confused and think an ESA is a psych service dog. I believe there are some people out there with Psych dogs trained to do "bonus" type tasks so they technically make the legal definition but really it's more of an ESA.

Then, there are people who are truly disabled by PTSD or something like that, with dogs trained to do tasks that are complex and demanding and are tasks that the disabled person cannot do for themselves---and make life easier for them. These dogs are truly Psychiatric Service Dogs. And they aren't just trained for PTSD, although that's one of the most common reasons.

There IS some interesting new research that some PTSD SD tasks are actually not that beneficial to the person long term, bigger picture. Continuing with the PTSD example--it can improve hugely with the right therapy, and continued exposure. Sometimes the dogs actually prevent exposure which helps the anxiety to keep its power. So, anybody considering a Psych dog hopefully you also have a mental health provider who knows what they are doing over seeing the whole thing. 

A person who is permanently blind who obtains a seeing eye dog will always be blind no matter what the dog does to help. But people with treatable psych disorders should use care to use dogs in a way that is truly constructive to their overall recovery.

PT2: OP, lot of people "sell" SDs because mostly everyone who decides they need one feels quite a sense of urgency and will move heaven and earth to get the funds to make it happen. I am quite familiar with that feeling. Unfortunately, unscrupulous people prey on that sense of urgency. Here's hoping your trainer isn't one of those people and also that the dog is as good as the trainer says it is. Lots of people WANT GSDs for Psych dogs but if I were going to select some puppy to raise and prepare for the next person wanting a psych dog coming down the pike, I would not select a GSD. Hopefully your trainer has talked to you about why GSDs aren't always great for this type of work.

There are tons of started labradors out there for sale for WAY less than what your trainer wants for this GSD and I wouldn't be surprised if they could catch up pretty darn quick and do the job---and be better suited to it, too.

I too once felt like if I didn't have the dog by such and such a date I can't go on with my life...and there was a full year in between my determining that and when I actually was paired with a suitable dog through a program that helped me owner train her---and my total out of pocket cost from that was a fraction of what you said your trainer wants.

I can't fault a trainer for wanting to make a living...but there is a reason most SD orgs are nonprofit...it's because disabled people most often do not have 25k laying around to purchase a trained SD, and it does take about 25k to produce a trained, adult, ready to work dog.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry, I just meant what specifics the op was looking for because I'd suggest at this time looking for a suitable dog of any breed, not just shepherds. Depending on the need, there's probably more affordable options.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

"he has already had his first public access experience"....

how old is this pup? he has been in public once? and they want 15 know for him?

Go buy a started lab for 1800 bucks.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> "he has already had his first public access experience"....
> 
> how old is this pup? he has been in public once? and they want 15 know for him?
> 
> Go buy a started lab for 1800 bucks.


Was gonna comment on that too....one public outing even close enough to determine suitability. I know dogs who are very promising but anxious in certain situations in public.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

My service dog prospect was taken on MANY public outings before he was even 6 months. He had his basic training, meaning walking on a leash, potty training, sit, stay, come, down, etc. I asked stores before I even took him in if it would be okay for a service prospect puppy to come into the store to get used to it from a young age. Just so you know, I made it very clear to management that he was NOT fully trained, or really even close to it. He never had a single issue in those environments, but that didn't mean anything, to be honest. He was a very confident dog in all aspects, except other dogs. He had dog-reactivity. Despite that, he did perfectly in store settings and other public places. He focused on me, stayed at my side, did not sniff other people/merchandise, immediately sat when I stopped moving, so on and so forth.

My point is, my SD prospect had plenty of public outings, and it didn't mean much at all. He probably still would have washed out because of the dog reactivity. If this guy has only had ONE public outing, that means even less. IMHO, your hopefully SDP should have had more than that by now, and having a public access experience is not enough to prove that a dog is a good candidate.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Pytheis: 

Did he end up washing out?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

konathegsd said:


> Pytheis:
> 
> Did he end up washing out?


He ended up being put to sleep due to becoming paralyzed at 8 months old. I did not get to the point of washing him out due to behavioral issues before he was gone, but if I had to guess, he would have been washed.

If he could have lived functionally, he would have been washed for physical health reasons anyway, so I guess he was washed in the end, but not due to his temperament or unsuitability in that regard.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I also wanted to add that Forrest did not come from a BYB. He came from a breeder that is known for producing service dogs that become fully trained and do not wash out. I met one of those dogs.

Forrest was okay until he turned 6 months, which is when he started to lose function in his hind legs. Eventually he became completely paralyzed and in severe pain. He was no longer eating or drinking, he slept almost the entire day, and a five minute outing would make him sleep for hours. He was put to sleep at that point, and it was decided that his issue was congenital. I'm still in touch with his breeder, who is still in touch with the owner of his brother. The brother is doing very well. Forrest just got unlucky.


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Was gonna comment on that too....one public outing even close enough to determine suitability. I know dogs who are very promising but anxious in certain situations in public.


Oh, I know that, but he has proven in a multitude of ways that he is a very good candidate, even for psychiatric work. Besides, I have no idea how many times he's experienced public outings at this point.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Cottonflower2 said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > Was gonna comment on that too....one public outing even close enough to determine suitability. I know dogs who are very promising but anxious in certain situations in public.
> ...


Well he sounds promising! I say go for it! Do everything you can to raise and earn money. Maybe you can work out a payment plan with your trainer if you to are close??


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I also say go for it! If money is the main issue, do you have family or friends that would be willing to help out? Even $100 is helpful. You could also try a GoFundMe type thing. My final thought is that if this is something that is very important to you, which it sounds like it is, could you get a loan from a bank and pay that off over time?


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> I also say go for it! If money is the main issue, do you have family or friends that would be willing to help out? Even $100 is helpful. You could also try a GoFundMe type thing. My final thought is that if this is something that is very important to you, which it sounds like it is, could you get a loan from a bank and pay that off over time?


I did start a campaign on GoGetFunding, but it hasn't been too successful. I'm not really sure what else to do. I'm not artistic or creative, so I can't make anything to sell, and I'm not sure about the loan thing


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Well he sounds promising! I say go for it! Do everything you can to raise and earn money. Maybe you can work out a payment plan with your trainer if you to are close??


We're not close, I only just met her while I was searching for trainers. Though she is understanding when it comes to people's individual situations and needs, so she's negotiable on pricing. I'm going to discuss the pricing with her on Saturday and _maybe_ get the price a little lower, or work out some kind of deal with her.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You are not going to get $15,000 in donations. I suggest like someone else did, finding a reputable non profit that supplies dogs fully trained, usually around age 2. Most are labs or Goldens. You would need to be approved and then put on a list. Rather than asking us to make the decision for you, ask for names of groups that provide the type of dog you need.

I hope it is alright to post this link. If not can someone remove it please?
http://www.servicedogcentral.org/content/PSD


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Cottonflower2 said:


> We're not close, I only just met her while I was searching for trainers. Though she is understanding when it comes to people's individual situations and needs, so she's negotiable on pricing. I'm going to discuss the pricing with her on Saturday and _maybe_ get the price a little lower, or work out some kind of deal with her.


If you're not close, how is she going to help you train the dog? Ask lots of questions. How old is the dog. What has it really done? What tasks do you want it to do? Were the parents health tested, OFA'ed at the minimum? Is the pup old enough for prelims? If so, do that as a condition of this "purchase"


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I have seen people get crazy amounts of money (think $20,000+) in donations, but it is extremely rare and usually is something that is shared on the news. Probably not something that will happen here, but you might get $2000-$5000 which could be enough of a down payment while you figure something else out. I don't know what the exact situation is, so it may just not work out.

When I spoke with a breeder about getting a psychiatric service dog, I was told that it's usually important for the dog to have a bond with you before being expected to jump straight into performing tasks for you. The breeder mentioned that each person has different signs and symptoms of stress and anxiety (duh), so it can be harder for a psychiatric service dog to pick up on what your signals are and what you need if it just met you. Does anyone have opinions on that?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I personally thing german shepherds shouldn't be psychiatric service dogs. They feed of their handler...and if their handler is anxious they will be either anxious or protective.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pytheis said:


> I have seen people get crazy amounts of money (think $20,000+) in donations, but it is extremely rare and usually is something that is shared on the news. Probably not something that will happen here, but you might get $2000-$5000 which could be enough of a down payment while you figure something else out. I don't know what the exact situation is, so it may just not work out.
> 
> When I spoke with a breeder about getting a psychiatric service dog, I was told that it's usually important for the dog to have a bond with you before being expected to jump straight into performing tasks for you. The breeder mentioned that each person has different signs and symptoms of stress and anxiety (duh), so it can be harder for a psychiatric service dog to pick up on what your signals are and what you need if it just met you. Does anyone have opinions on that?


I would agree that it is harder if not impossible to fully train a psych dog like programs train seeing eye dogs for example, and then the dog meets its partner. Something like checking a room or blocking people approaching could be trained without the new handler, but other things like alerting to a panic attack would be harder or impossible. 

I have come to believe that there are a lot of stressed out dogs out there who fuss at their people when the people are upset...and the people think it's "alerting" or that the dog is trying to help, and it's actually the dog trying to help themselves by making the human get back to normal because they are stressing out the dog. I think there needs to be some care taken in what dog we choose, what we train it and want it to do, in order for it to be a good ethical partnership.

I'm not sure it's as much about a bond as it is the individual signals


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

konathegsd said:


> I personally thing german shepherds shouldn't be psychiatric service dogs. They feed of their handler...and if their handler is anxious they will be either anxious or protective.


I agree. That is why I threw out the idea of a psychiatric service dog. Well, I need a physical service dog, but I also have severe PTSD, so I was wondering if I could combine the psychiatric side with the other side of it, but I realized that that wouldn't work with my chosen breed, so I went elsewhere to try to get help for those problems. German shepherds are very sensitive to their owners, and that makes it hard for them to deal with your stress. It stresses them out more than it would a lab, because they also feel the instinctual need to protect you as well. That's the best way I can describe it, at least.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pytheis said:


> I agree. That is why I threw out the idea of a psychiatric service dog. Well, I need a physical service dog, but I also have severe PTSD, so I was wondering if I could combine the psychiatric side with the other side of it, but I realized that that wouldn't work with my chosen breed, so I went elsewhere to try to get help for those problems. German shepherds are very sensitive to their owners, and that makes it hard for them to deal with your stress. It stresses them out more than it would a lab, because they also feel the instinctual need to protect you as well. That's the best way I can describe it, at least.


I had a GSD mix who was an ideal temperament for this work. He literally rolled his eyes at human drama and never got sucked in and it did not effect him. He was completely unsuitable in other ways, but emotionally he was the right kind of dog.

I don't think anyone can deny that a LOT of people with PTSD or anxiety want GSDs because it makes them feel safer to be with an imposing looking/acting dog. Unfortunately that can go wrong so easily...the dog acts protective and the person feels great...but it's a VERY fine line before a dog has become unsuitable for service work because of being overprotective or even just acting like a "normal" GSD...it's also a very fine line to where the dog is not really contributing to the person's overall recovery anymore.

I was blessed with a dog who never fell into any of those traps and I can say for sure it had nothing to do with my handling of her---she was on her own and she just made the right choices. I now know percentage wise how rare of a thing it was for that to happen. 

So my bottom line has changed---I don't feel people should spend time and resources on a GSD because they want an imposing looking dog and won't feel safe with a lab. That isn't what a service dog is for. It is not a protection dog. If the primary reason you want a service dog is so you have a GSD at your side to feel safe---that's not a task and it isn't a legitimate reason to have one. I COMPLETELY understand the desire for it, but that doesn't change the bottom line.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> If the primary reason you want a service dog is so you have a GSD at your side to feel safe---that's not a task and it isn't a legitimate reason to have one.


Very true! I have to say though, I personally can't stand labs. I never want to own one, ever. I see why people like them, but I don't. That means that I won't have a lab service dog, which leaves a golden retriever or GSD.

I don't like dogs that are so obsessed with people and constantly in your face to be pet and given attention all the time. That is a huge part of the golden retriever breed. Very social, very friendly. Every golden I have met and owned are that way, and it drives me crazy. So I prefer the German shepherd in that aspect. I also prefer the looks and versatility in GSDs. I also have yet to meet a golden that has the right kind of drives that I am looking for. I know a huge part of that has to do with the breeder, but still. I also need a bit bigger of a dog because the dog has to physically support me... All of this boils down to the GSD, and they are my favorite breed. Them being more imposing to possible threats in just a bonus. 

Basically, it is possible that there is a real need for a service dog, and German shepherds fit your bill very well, but you also feel safer with them. No, it isn't a task, and it doesn't count. But it does mean something to whomever is looking for the right breed. If you just want to feel safer, you do not need a serve dog at all. Maybe a PP dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pytheis said:


> Very true! I have to say though, I personally can't stand labs. I never want to own one, ever. I see why people like them, but I don't. That means that I won't have a lab service dog, which leaves a golden retriever or GSD.
> 
> I don't like dogs that are so obsessed with people and constantly in your face to be pet and given attention all the time. That is a huge part of the golden retriever breed. Very social, very friendly. Every golden I have met and owned are that way, and it drives me crazy. So I prefer the German shepherd in that aspect. I also prefer the looks and versatility in GSDs. I also have yet to meet a golden that has the right kind of drives that I am looking for. I know a huge part of that has to do with the breeder, but still. I also need a bit bigger of a dog because the dog has to physically support me... All of this boils down to the GSD, and they are my favorite breed. Them being more imposing to possible threats in just a bonus.
> 
> Basically, it is possible that there is a real need for a service dog, and German shepherds fit your bill very well, but you also feel safer with them. No, it isn't a task, and it doesn't count. But it does mean something to whomever is looking for the right breed. If you just want to feel safer, you do not need a serve dog at all. Maybe a PP dog.


I totally get it...I'm not a huge fan of labs either---well let me put it this way, I like other people's labs, I'm just not sure I would want one. But it isn't so much that I don't like labs, it's more that I just passionately love German Shepherds and anything that isn't a German Shepherd...well...it isn't a German Shepherd so I am disappointed from the outset if that makes sense. They are really everything I want from a dog and basically nothing I don't. 

I only bring up the issues of GSDs as psych dogs on these threads because I think it's important for people, especially people less experienced with GSDs or service dogs, to consider those issues--REALLY consider them, and consider their motivation for wanting a GSD vs some other breed. And to be fair there are other breeds like Collies--smooth if the rough hair is too much (it would be for me) that aren't quite like labs or goldens and are working for a lot of people. Poodles also make great SDs although I can't stand the way they look!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You might want to contact some of the organizations listed here. They are all vetted and proven providers of assistance dogs.

https://www.assistancedogsinternational.org


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I totally get it...I'm not a huge fan of labs either---well let me put it this way, I like other people's labs, I'm just not sure I would want one. But it isn't so much that I don't like labs, it's more that I just passionately love German Shepherds and anything that isn't a German Shepherd...well...it isn't a German Shepherd so I am disappointed from the outset if that makes sense. They are really everything I want from a dog and basically nothing I don't.
> 
> I only bring up the issues of GSDs as psych dogs on these threads because I think it's important for people, especially people less experienced with GSDs or service dogs, to consider those issues--REALLY consider them, and consider their motivation for wanting a GSD vs some other breed. And to be fair there are other breeds like Collies--smooth if the rough hair is too much (it would be for me) that aren't quite like labs or goldens and are working for a lot of people. Poodles also make great SDs although I can't stand the way they look!


I feel the same way you do about German shepherds. Nothing else can compare to them, and while I may enjoy the other breed as a whole, they are not MY breed, and I find myself subconsciously comparing them to German shepherds.

I have considered poodles a couple of times for a service dog or even just a pet, as I do like the standard size and having a non-shedding dog would be really nice. I don't like having to take them to the groomer constantly though, and I am not a huge fan of any of the more popular haircuts they get. With poodles you have to be really careful with your lines to make sure the puppy won't be shy or fearful, because, unfortunately, a lot of poodles suffer from those issues. Genetic fearfulness can be really hard to work/live with, and I find myself drawn to the more confident dogs, such as GSDs, dobermans, mals, etc.

All in all though, any dog _could_ be a service dog, no matter the breed (or mix!). It all comes down to the specific dog. The breed generally dictates how hard you are actually going to have to look for the right dog, and some breeds obviously do better than others. You are more likely to find a suitable lab than a German shepherd, but that does not mean that it is impossible. It all depends on how long you are willing to wait, how much money you can spend, how much work you can put in, and to some degree, how lucky you get.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pytheis said:


> I feel the same way you do about German shepherds. Nothing else can compare to them, and while I may enjoy the other breed as a whole, they are not MY breed, and I find myself subconsciously comparing them to German shepherds.
> 
> I have considered poodles a couple of times for a service dog or even just a pet, as I do like the standard size and having a non-shedding dog would be really nice. I don't like having to take them to the groomer constantly though, and I am not a huge fan of any of the more popular haircuts they get. With poodles you have to be really careful with your lines to make sure the puppy won't be shy or fearful, because, unfortunately, a lot of poodles suffer from those issues. Genetic fearfulness can be really hard to work/live with, and I find myself drawn to the more confident dogs, such as GSDs, dobermans, mals, etc.
> 
> All in all though, any dog _could_ be a service dog, no matter the breed (or mix!). It all comes down to the specific dog. The breed generally dictates how hard you are actually going to have to look for the right dog, and some breeds obviously do better than others. You are more likely to find a suitable lab than a German shepherd, but that does not mean that it is impossible. It all depends on how long you are willing to wait, how much money you can spend, how much work you can put in, and to some degree, how lucky you get.


Yes. It is basically a numbers game. Since so many people are limited in money they need to stack the odds in their favor as much as possible.


----------



## Cottonflower2 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> So my bottom line has changed---I don't feel people should spend time and resources on a GSD because they want an imposing looking dog and won't feel safe with a lab. That isn't what a service dog is for. It is not a protection dog. If the primary reason you want a service dog is so you have a GSD at your side to feel safe---that's not a task and it isn't a legitimate reason to have one. I COMPLETELY understand the desire for it, but that doesn't change the bottom line.


It's not all about the safety of the shepherd. Shepherds are my favorite breed, and if one is an option for me, I will sure as heck decide to go for it. However, until I found this trainer, I was searching for goldens and labs. If I seemed to have said something that made you think that I'm looking for a service dog for protection, then I apologize for the confusion, but that's not the case.


----------

